
Chinese students claim they worked illegal overtime making the iPhone X - pera
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/11/foxconn-and-apple-face-controversy-over-student-worker-overtime-claims/
======
Top19
450,000 people make the iPhone in Shenzhen, China. This does not include the
parts that Foxconn itself can’t make. Although the 450k number is from a
couple of years ago, it could conceivably be less now due to robotics and
automation.

Then you have everything else made in Shenzhen, so we are talking millions
more jobs.

The US imports 86% of its goods, or about $2 trillion every year. We’re the
LARGEST IMPORTER in the world.

The fact that companies in other countries can treat their workers terribly is
the real reason jobs won’t comeback (along with the fact that we’re missing
about 30 years worth of manufacturing know-how and capabilities). Joseph
Stiglitz, economic advisor to Hillary Clinton, made a great sort of anti-free
trade proposal in his book “Rewriting the Rules”. His plan was to block or
highly tariff imports for every country that won’t adhere to strict worker
safety and benefits reforms. That is a great solution which offers rewards to
the left and right and should be looked more into.

